

Introducing Versions and Libraries in Apps Script - kjhughes
http://googleappsdeveloper.blogspot.com/2012/05/introducing-versions-and-libraries-in.html

======
kjhughes
Finally, after two years, issue 40, "Ability to share scripts" is resolved:

[http://code.google.com/p/google-apps-script-
issues/issues/de...](http://code.google.com/p/google-apps-script-
issues/issues/detail?id=40)

This is big news in the Google Apps Scripts realm because it enables shared
libraries, eliminating headaches of duplicate code copied and pasted where
needed.

~~~
j_s
Interesting timing in light of the recent discussion
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3982114> \- _Google's Code Editor_ )
which included a number of anecdotes [including yours] regarding this issue.

